# The entirely unofficial CHUKKA thread.



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Greetings all,

It seems that whenever advice is sought for a casual shoe selection, my auto-response is "chukka".

That's a product of my perception that it ranks among THE essential wardrobe (shoedrobe?) choices. It certainly offers exceptional versatility - pairing with anything from chinos and moleskins up to the sport coat and tie level of formality.

So here's an opportunity to gather some examples in one place for future reference and for discussion of the subject. Have a pair? Please share. All price points welcome. Have some fit pics? By all means show how you pair your chukkas here as well.

I'll start with my most recent addition: chukkas from Enzo Bonafe in Vitello Etrusco on the 74945 last. This pair was part of a GMTO I helped organioze through Skoaktiebolaget. The lovely contrasting braided laces were specified, along with an additional pair of flat leather laces in the same shade as the uppers. Dainite soles were also chosen for all-weather versatility and vastly improved wear resistance.







They saw their first outing just this past weekend at an evening garden party, paired thusly:



I'm happy to report excellent out-of-the-box comfort.



So what chukkas do you have in the rotation? What are you pining for? Suede? Calf? Cordovan? Please show and share your thoughts.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I would use the other laces.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to post a picture of my gum soled J.Crew Chukka after Roger's beauties. I probably won't be able to even look at mine for a few days now.

And, IMHO, I love the laces in your Roger - nice choice. 

I'm also with Roger on the versatility of the Chukka and, other than when I have just seen his, love mine. Caught a few moment of "Bullet" the other day and I think the-always-cool Steve McQueen was wearing a pair.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Curiously enough, I'm wearing a pair at the moment, these are "Quorn" by Alfred Sargent.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Roger do you know of some magical way to get the braided laces off without cutting the leather bits at the ends completely off? I want to try the flat laces but am not ready to completely destroy the braided laces to do so. Maybe after summer is over...


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> I would use the other laces.


Same. Not a fan of this look.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Spectacular chukkas, RogerP!

Here are my "better" chukkas (Barker Orkney), followed by my more casual ones (Loake Kempton):


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ I continue to toy with the notion of acquiring the Loake chukka... next spring for certain.

Maybe.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> ^ I continue to toy with the notion of acquiring the Loake chukka... next spring for certain. Maybe. /QUOTE]
> 
> Subordinate frugality to aesthetics, and make the purchase, Shaver!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I may well yield to the temptation yet. As much as I admire the style they would be novel to my experience. I struggle to reconcile them with cuffed chinos (my preferred spring/summer trousers) but am I fretting unduly? Are cuffs and chukkas a reasonable accompaniment, one with the other? Also, the English weather being what it is, remind me, what is the recommended suede protector?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> I may well yield to the temptation yet. As much as I admire the style they would be novel to my experience. I struggle to reconcile them with cuffed chinos (my preferred spring/summer trousers) but am I fretting unduly? Are cuffs and chukkas a reasonable accompaniment, one with the other? Also, the English weather being what it is, remind me, what is the recommended suede protector?


They look great with cuffed chinos! Tarrago Nano Protector will keep them well-protected...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> They look great with cuffed chinos! Tarrago Nano Protector will keep them well-protected...


Agreed on both points. Give in to the dark side Shaver!

Tiger - nice choices. I think a dark brown suede chukka is the one to have if you can only have one. So naturally I don't have one and must remedy that deficiency.

Chouan - those AS in tan grain are sweet.

CLTesquire - no magic solution that I am ware of - I think you have to cut the tabs - I can't see any way to remove them.

FF - all chukkas welcome!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I've realized that split toes, and chukkas are my favorite types of footwear. Chukkas are just so versatile. Here are my Chukkas, and two of them I would not think twice about wearing with cuffed chino's or even a blazer.

Shaver, you may want to look at Carmina for Chukka's like my snuff suede ones pictured here.
I know the Tanker boot is not a chukka this is just the best representation of my chukkas that I had available.


----------



## tdiddy (Feb 22, 2009)

coincidentally just ordered these https://www.carminashoemaker.com/mens-boots/chukka-boots-snuff-suede yesterday, hopefully i'll get them just in time for fall! guess i'll have to order some moleskins too


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I really wanted the Loake Pimlico chukkas in dark brown suede, but the poor exchange rate coupled with unpredictable customs fees deterred me. Then I found these Brooks Brothers versions at their outlet for less than $90 Canadian. I couldn't pass them up. They have served me well.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been looking for a while at the Clarks Bushacres desert boot, but recently I've been toying seriously with the idea of an AE chukka on Dainite for the fall. My entire rotation is AE's so I know I should look at expanding my brand horizons, but I just really like all my AE's...

I may get the AE's in leather as a nicer option, and still get the Clarks as beaters though. We'll see.

great thread Roger!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Gotta wait for daylight to take some pics.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is an old pair of Red Wing 595s that I wear. These are my oldest chukkas.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Old and well used friends always seem the best! My favorite pair of chukkas remain my RN Williams lace-up, chestnut, kangaroo hide Craftsman design. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

The more I look at that Enzo Bonafe 74945 last, the more I like it. Very classic, as opposed to the EB 946 last, which I'm certain RogerP would like (based on his proclivity for Carmina Rain and similarly-shaped Vass lasts) but I find it a bit too angular and fashion-forward.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Excellent contributions, gents - and nice to see some well-worn pairs.

tdiddy - I'm sure you'll enjoy those Carminas. I have a similar pair in navy suede on the Rain last and they are terrific.

Tiger - I do indeed love the look of the 946 but it's not a great fit for me as it's very confining in the toe box. This is my second pair on the 74945 (along with my button boots) and both sets fit like a dream. I can definitely see another chukka on this last in my future.

Here's a pair at the utilitarian end of the spectrum. Alden "Kudu" on the Barrie last. Quotation marks meant to signify that the material has no connection whatsoever to the magnificent creature of the same name - it's just a marbled and heavily oiled / waxed leather. These are my hard-use shoes - gardening, shoveling snow, washing the car etc. If outdoor chores are on the list these are likely on my feet.

I will say that I was extremely disappointed by the short tread life of the OE outsoles - they wore away almost visibly with each outing and were quickly rendered both smooth and slippery. I had my local cobbler resole them with resulting significant improvement in both traction and durability.

Conversely, I have been spectacularly impressed by the performance and durability of the uppers. They literally seem to be indestructable and completely water resistant. Just last week I stepped into a 1/4 full bucket of soapy water while washing the car (long story involving rum punch and an aggressive bee) and I literally just shook a leg and had zero water penetration. I think an Indy boot out of this material would be boss.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

"The entirely unofficial envying other people's CHUKKAS thread".

There, fixed. 

My next shoe purchase was going to be a pair of Chelsea boots, but I think now I'm going to consider chukkas - though my issue is that I have narrow-ish feet and like a more chiseled last, neither of which are universally available.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^ Carmina Simpson might work a treat for you.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Carmina Simpson might work a treat for you.


That's what I guessed - but their selection in the Simpson last is small, and I don't fancy going the MTO route on $$$ grounds.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Great thread.

I have two pairs of chukkas in my rotation:









AE Jodox









AE Gobi


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

StephenRG said:


> That's what I guessed - but their selection in the Simpson last is small, and I don't fancy going the MTO route on $$$ grounds.


Carmina five eyelet cordovan chukkas on the Simpson last (if they were on Forest or Robert, I'd own them!):


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

cellochris said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I have two pairs of chukkas in my rotation:
> 
> ...


Isn't the Jodox a shoe, cellochris? No chukka-cheating!


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Isn't the Jodox a shoe, cellochris? No chukka-cheating!


You are entirely correct! Don't know what I was thinking :confused2: I guess I got excited!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

In my BRP era (before RogerP), the only chukkas I owned were the ancient pair of Timberlands seen below. They were and are my work around the house and yard footwear.

See how the family has grown in the ARP era.










Timberland beater









Meermin brown calf









Rider Jackson Hobo boot navy calf









J&M chestnut calf









AE Bellvue brown chromexel









Meermin navy suede









Rider Madrid snuff suede









Carmina brown calf and olive suede









Carmina burgundy calf


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Boom! One pair of non-chukkas (the closed lace shortwing ankle boot) but it's a lovely choice in its own right. That last pair reminds me that I do not own a pair of burgundy chukkas. This thread is helping me create a short list of future purchases. My wife will be ever so pleased. :eek2:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

cellochris said:


> You are entirely correct! Don't know what I was thinking :confused2: I guess I got excited!


I applaud your excitement my good man.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Boom! One pair of non-chukkas (the closed lace shortwing ankle boot) but it's a lovely choice in its own right. That last pair reminds me that I do not own a pair of burgundy chukkas. This thread is helping me create a short list of future purchases. My wife will be ever so pleased. :eek2:


I realize the Rider Jackson is not a classic chukka (4 eyelets), but being a short ankle boot, I felt it fits the mood. I don't know how to classify that Carmina mutant I got for a steal when in Mexico, and directed to Skoaks international site. It's shorter than an ankle boot, about as high as the Carmina burgundy.

Both it it and the Jackson have been very useful. The Carmina mutant with brown flannel/moleskin/cord trousers and olive tweed coats, or olive moleskin/flannel trousers and brown tweed coats is a natural.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Boom! One pair of non-chukkas (the closed lace shortwing ankle boot) but it's a lovely choice in its own right. That last pair reminds me that I do not own a pair of burgundy chukkas. This thread is helping me create a short list of future purchases. My wife will be ever so pleased. :eek2:


I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find other folks interested in a burgundy chukka should you get the GMTO itch again...


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Tiger said:


> Carmina five eyelet cordovan chukkas on the Simpson last (if they were on Forest or Robert, I'd own them!):


If my screenplay gets picked up by Hollywood...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I just killed three birds with one stone.

1. I broke my vow to not buy any more shoes. All bets are off now.

2. I'm testing the Carlos Santos waters.

3. I'm filling a hole in my rotation that has concerned me. However it took the thoughts of Roger to prompt me to action. I really, really need a dark brown suede chukka.

On the way:


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

^ this thread escalated quickly 

I don't have a shell chukka . . .


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Momsdoc you read my mind - I've been wanting to pull the trigger on that exact pair. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Ah, Goddammit! As a toe into the water- would Loake 'sahara' suffice?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Momsdoc you read my mind - I've been wanting to pull the trigger on that exact pair. Looking forward to your impressions.


The Carlos Santos 160 last is sleek, but not tight. Unless one has a wide foot, the last should be sufficiently accommodating.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Ah, Goddammit! As a toe into the water- would Loake 'sahara' suffice?


If you purchase the Loake Sahara, you will undoubtedly become enamored of the style, and seek to purchase more - and better - chukkas. Skip this intermediate process, and go right for the Kempton or Pimlico, Shaver!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

cellochris said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I have two pairs of chukkas in my rotation:
> 
> ...


Though not a chukka, the Jodox (on Dainite) has been on my radar for a crappy weather show as a replacement for my current crappy weather shoes (a pair of Calvin Kleins lol). The Gobi has been on my radar on the chukka front though.



momsdoc said:


> In my BRP era (before RogerP), the only chukkas I owned were the ancient pair of Timberlands seen below. They were and are my work around the house and yard footwear.
> 
> See how the family has grown in the ARP era.


Incredible collection, but also, very nice pool/backdrop!



momsdoc said:


> Well, I just killed three birds with one stone.
> 
> 1. I broke my vow to not buy any more shoes. All bets are off now.


I made that same vow, but then I got involved on the AE thread on SF. I may or may not have a pair of bourbon AE McAllisters and a pair of dark chili AE Warwicks incoming. Stupid internet and its enabling ways...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> If you purchase the Loake Sahara, you will undoubtedly become enamored of the style, and seek to purchase more - and better - chukkas. Skip this intermediate process, and go right for the Kempton or Pimlico, Shaver!


I tend to agree. The Sahara is quite nice but sits more at the casual end of the Chukka spectrum. I see the Pimlico as more in keeping with Shaver's elegant aesthetic.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Though not a chukka, the Jodox (on Dainite) has been on my radar for a crappy weather show as a replacement for my current crappy weather shoes (a pair of Calvin Kleins lol). The Gobi has been on my radar on the chukka front though.


OF - the Jodox is a nice deal, I think it is a discontinued model. The Gobi I got as a 2nd for a steal - be sure to try it on first though.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

*Carlos Santos chukkas have arrived.*

Let's hear it for Skoaktiebolaget's shipping service. The Carlos Santos chukkas I ordered last week are here already.

Normal packaging sent nested inside a pair of CS shoe bags, well padded with foam spacers and tissue paper in a handsome box.

The color is true to the pics on Skoak's site. A nice even milk chocolate brown. No marring of the nap noted. The welt stitching is even and regular, with minimal welt protrusion from the uppers. More like a Blake stitched shoe vs. the usual AE protruding welt.

The uppers have clean even stitching, and sit symmetrically on the welt. The suede is soft, short napped, with an even nap, no bare areas, or uneven patterning.

The 160 last is long and slightly chiseled. It has a dressy European flair. In the pics, I'm wearing them with a pair of Hertling Fresco trousers. Hertling makes an "adult" cut for the legs, so you can judge how long the front of the boots are. The last is roomy in the toe box, a true E width. These are my usual UK 9, and fit comfortably. They will accommodate a high arch. Due to the length, were they shoes, I feel there would be a bit of heel slip, so would order an 8.5 in a shoe, however in a boot, the high vamp does a splendid job of holding my foot in place while giving a luxurious amount of toe wiggle room.

Handsome soles, which are open channel, and evenly stitched. A soft pliable lining, with a full leather sole lining, and then an overlay of a half sole lining with the manufacturers logo.

A winner to be sure, but again in a shoe I would try a half size down from Carmina Rain. I would discuss this with Gabriel before ordering a shoe in this last, or in the 234 last, as now having this experience, and knowing my Carmina sizing, should allow Gabriel at Skoak to give accurate advice.

Roger, having literally walked in your shoes, I would not hesitate to recommend the CS chukka in a UK 9. They will fit you well, and you can make your own observations about the need to size down a half size for a shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very handsome pair of chukkas, momsdoc. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health! 

PS: You are weakening my resolve...curse you, my friend!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Momsdoc those look VERY nice indeed. Close, even nap to the suede. Enjoy, my friend - I may just have to grab a pair of my own.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> Well, I just killed three birds with one stone.
> 
> 1. I broke my vow to not buy any more shoes. All bets are off now.
> 
> ...


I'd love to pick up a pair of these in blue/navy. BTW, great choice.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Ah, Goddammit! As a toe into the water- would Loake 'sahara' suffice?


Indeed it would! Or the Kalahari. Only £99...


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll play.

Edward Green Shanklin.



Alfred Sargent Radwell.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

following RogerP's example, and inspiration, I have started to wear Chukkas with a couple of my suits, rather than conventional shoes. here is today's version:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









No matter what I do with the image on my laptop, it comes out upside down on here!
Anyway, these are "Jackie", by Cheaney.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Here you go - and very nice!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

dddrees said:


> I'll play.


The Shanklins are terrific, but man, does this pair ever float my boat. Now I'm wondering what a pair of G&G Arrans in kudu might look like...



Chouan said:


> following RogerP's example, and inspiration, I have started to wear Chukkas with a couple of my suits, rather than conventional shoes. here is today's version:


Just one point of correction - I don't generally wear my chukkas with suits. I stop at a sport coat and tie level.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

RogerP said:


> Here you go - and very nice!


Thank you, and thank you.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

RogerP said:


> The Shanklins are terrific, but man, does this pair ever float my boat. Now I'm wondering what a pair of G&G Arrans in kudu might look like...
> 
> Just one point of correction - I don't generally wear my chukkas with suits. I stop at a sport coat and tie level.


Yes, it was the rather more formal trousers jacket and tie with chukkas that inspired me. I only wear them with two suits, suits that are rather more modern and slimmer fitting than my usual style, and chukkas go very nicely with them.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> The Shanklins are terrific, but man, does this pair ever float my boat. Now I'm wondering what a pair of G&G Arrans in kudu might look like...
> 
> Just one point of correction - I don't generally wear my chukkas with suits. I stop at a sport coat and tie level.


Thank you sir and I would highly recommend it. I know I have throughly enjoyed the Kudu choices that I have made and I think an Arran in Kudu would be a great choice. Oak Kudu comes to mind, at least for me anyway.

For the price these were probably one of the best bargains and one of the best buys I ever made. Given the connection to G&G though I guess I shouldn't be that surprised.


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 9, 2015)

Here are my two pair, nothing fancy, but comfortable Herring Saharas.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Here you go - and very nice!


awesome chukkas in nice shade


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

I love this thread. I am a chukka afficionado, and here are my current pairs! The gorgeous Carmina shell pair was added just two weeks ago. I'd like to add another suede pair in the future, perhaps in a lighter tobacco or copper shade, and there is a lovely Lobb Crepin 2012 in my size at Bespoke-England that I've spent way too much time daydreaming over.

Anyway.

Vass F last double monk chukka in gold museum calf



Carmina Detroit last chukka in burgundy shell cordovan











Allen Edmonds Dundee in Natural Shell Cordovan

Enzo Bonafe 946 last chukkas in plum museum calf:

Allen Edmonds Dundee in black shell cordovan:

Allen Edmonds Amok in unlined snuff suede:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Excellent line-up! The shell Carmina and black Dundees really stand out for me.


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Excellent line-up! The shell Carmina and black Dundees really stand out for me.


Thanks Roger! I'm quite fond of all of them, except maybe the unlined suede. That one rarely gets worn, as I often need more support in the heel.

The Carminas are especially lovely, IMO. I love the pattern's elegant touches and rounded edges.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My old and humble offerings below.

The black ones are Polo Blue label that, my best guess is, are Italian as they just feel that way to me, but ten-plus years ago when I bought them, I wasn't smart enough to inquire (as I now would be owing to all I've learned here). While they do need a shine, they are not as dull in person as my IPhone photo makes them appear.

The tan ones are J.Crew MacAlisters which are probably six or seven years old now and have held up better than I thought they would. For a competitor to Clarks, they are an option to consider.

I do have a pair of the MacAlisters that are fleece lined, but I think (hope, pray) they are in with our other winter storage clothes as I couldn't find them today. I would encourage anyone who is tempted to get the fleece-lined ones for the winter as with a warm sock they keep your feet toasty in very cold weather, but with a light sock aren't too hot for indoor wear.



And stupid Photobuckets "rotate" function isn't working - sorry for the off angle


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Well worn and holding up great!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> Well worn and holding up great!


Thank you sir. You have been a source of inspiration to me as I have been slowly upgrading my shoe / boot inventory because of your insanely beautiful one.


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you sir. You have been a source of inspiration to me as I have been slowly upgrading my shoe / boot inventory because of your insanely beautiful one.


I think there are 4 or 5 shoes in my rotation that have been inspired by RogerP's various pairs. On that note, I think I'm going to have to see your green Vass chukkas now, Roger! Would you be willing to oblige a sad chukka addict?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Fading Fast said:


> My old and humble offerings below.
> 
> The black ones are Polo Blue label that, my best guess is, are Italian as they just feel that way to me, but ten-plus years ago when I bought them, I wasn't smart enough to inquire (as I now would be owing to all I've learned here). While they do need a shine, they are not as dull in person as my IPhone photo makes them appear.
> 
> ...


Now you've done it! The black ones are chukkas, but the sand coloured footwear have no place in this thread; they are clearly desert boots. For shame!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Now you've done it! The black ones are chukkas, but the sand coloured footwear have no place in this thread; they are clearly desert boots. For shame!


But now we can have the conversation about desert boots being a version of chukkas, or not...again.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Peppercorn78 said:


> I think there are 4 or 5 shoes in my rotation that have been inspired by RogerP's various pairs. On that note, I think I'm going to have to see your green Vass chukkas now, Roger! Would you be willing to oblige a sad chukka addict?


Quite happy to oblige.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

Just picked these up 70% off at Nordstrom Rack. Had my eye on them for a while and pulled the trigger with the extra 25% off clearance going on now. Fell in love with the coloring

Oliver Sweeney goodyear welt. Rust colored wingtip tweener. Somewhere between a chukka and an ankle boot. There are some questions on this brands quality but pretty sure these are their mainline which have a reconstruction program. Any advice on the lacing? Tried both the European straight bar and the criss cross both of which seem a little off.


----------



## JohnAAG (May 20, 2016)

jzhang0368 said:


> Any advice on the lacing?


I would change the laces for a dark brown set. They look like very nice boots, but the white laces remind me of running shoes.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Fading Fast said:


> But now we can have the conversation about desert boots being a version of chukkas, or not...again.


Quite.......:redface:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

JohnAAG said:


> I would change the laces for a dark brown set. They look like very nice boots, but the white laces remind me of running shoes.


I agree. Those are very handsome boots and sometimes contrast lacing can add a piquancy, but in this case, IMHO, they are taking away from the beauty of the boot.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Yep. White is much too stark. If you want contrast get tan laces instead.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks all. At first I liked the stark contrast between the lacing and the shoe, especially since the stitching on the upper is white. I definitely agree though now that I'm wearing them (maiden voyage today) that it takes away from the vibrancy of the shoe itself. Will experiment with cream or tan laces.

Full on casual today. Please avert your eyes if you are offended by low rise fitted pants.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Loving this thread! I say there's nothing 'unofficial' about it. . 
Tom


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Loake Chukkas in berry.









Also have the same style in tan.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful boots and can see them looking awesome with dove gray trousers.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Beautiful boots and can see them looking awesome with dove gray trousers.


Thanks. :beer:

Living in the UK with the ever present paranoia of rain (despite using nano-protector) means they don't get as much use as they should. I'll endeavour to get them out more.

Here are the equivalents in tan:










These get more wear as I often have them for 'smart casual' use combining them with...*shock horror*...jeans! :biggrin:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

g3org3y said:


> Thanks. :beer:
> 
> Living in the UK with the ever present paranoia of rain (despite using nano-protector) means they don't get as much use as they should. I'll endeavour to get them out more.
> 
> ...


The tan are outstanding.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

@ RogerP & Fading Fast - thanks chaps. :beer:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Thanks. :beer:
> 
> Living in the UK with the ever present paranoia of rain (despite using nano-protector) means they don't get as much use as they should. I'll endeavour to get them out more.
> 
> ...


Nothing to be apologetic about; those are perfect to pair with denim.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

What model of Loake are these? Really nice shoes!
Tom


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

The Enzo Bonafe chukkas that started this thread:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Rider Boot:



They're my go-to travel shoes. Very comfortable for walking quickly around airports, easy to doff and don, etc.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those Bonafes look great dressed up - shows the versatility of the design - well done.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Those Bonafes look great dressed up - shows the versatility of the design - well done.


Thanks. It is an amazingly versatile shoe.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

TommyDawg said:


> What model of Loake are these? Really nice shoes!
> Tom


I believe they are Loake Kempton.


----------



## hamletsdead (Dec 7, 2014)

I've had these (sold as waxed antelope hide) Alden chukkas for 12 years now. Totally indestructible. Bought them as a casual shoe after buying all the other Alden chukkas in shell cordovan, which are now also going on 13-14 years of heavy use. Best chukkas ever, IMHO.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Let's keep this thread alive a little longer.
Here are my two most-worn chukkas.
They're everyday work chukkas -- my Red Wing 595s.


----------



## cheapants (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice shoes guys, I see lots of great taste here. I guess I need to join in the fray and share my few. Left - Clarks/England, Bruno Magli, Church's Sahara, Cole Haan.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing gents - and nice to see some green!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

cheapants said:


> Nice shoes guys, I see lots of great taste here. I guess I need to join in the fray and share my few. Left - Clarks/England, Bruno Magli, Church's Sahara, Cole Haan.


Unfortunately for the topic of the thread, only the black ones are chukkas, and even those are barely to be classified.


----------



## cheapants (Mar 6, 2014)

Chouan said:


> Unfortunately for the topic of the thread, only the black ones are chukkas, and even those are barely to be classified.


 Then I guess everyone posting in the thread is guilty :surprised:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

cheapants said:


> Then I guess everyone posting in the thread is guilty :surprised:


Don't sweat it. The conventional wisdom is that desert boots are a type or subset of chukka-style boots. Most here have learned to just ignore that particular poster.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

These have been absolute rotation hogs over the summer:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

FLMike said:


> Don't sweat it. The conventional wisdom is that desert boots are a type or subset of chukka-style boots.


The conventional wisdom is that chukka boots are chukka boots and that desert boots are not chukka boots, but are suede lace up boots of an entirely different form and construction, but don't sweat it.



FLMike said:


> Most here have learned to just ignore that particular poster.


Was this final rather snide remark really necessary? I suppose that you couldn't help yourself......


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Perhaps we should just refer to them as ankle boots.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps we should just refer to them as ankle boots.


Indeed. Good idea.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps we should just refer to them as ankle boots.


Back in Victorian England, the original ankle boot actually went up 1 1/4 inches over the ankle - created to keep palace guards from getting trench-foot as, otherwise, water splashed over and in on their long periods of watch. Also, the originals had six eyelets - no more, no less - the laces were of tightly woven horsehair and black was the only color available. To refer to anything without these characteristic as "ankle boots," insults the long honored tradition of the ankle boot.*

*There is not one word of truth in this post


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well then it's settled. If it's laced on our feet, it will be referred to as a PLTD (Personal Leather Transportation Device!) and yes I do consider my suede chukka boots to be chukka boots!  

PS: I've also heard folks refer to such designs as 3/4 Boots...now doesn't that just muck things up?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Kidding aside, I thought it was generally accepted that desert boots were a subcategory of chukka boots. Basically, desert boots are suede chukka boots with gum soles - for a sloppy definition. Hence, calling desert boots, chukkas is fine, but not all chukkas are desert boots.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
To my mind, you are right on all counts, Fading Fast. I believe there may be but one in our midst inclined to disagree, but such is life.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Back in Victorian England, the original ankle boot actually went up 1 1/4 inches over the ankle - created to keep palace guards from getting trench-foot as, otherwise, water splashed over and in on their long periods of watch. Also, the originals had six eyelets - no more, no less - the laces were of tightly woven horsehair and black was the only color available. To refer to anything without these characteristic as "ankle boots," insults the long honored tradition of the ankle boot.*


You forgot to mention that official ankyl boots (correct spelling) were made from the belly skin of the ankylosaurus:
https://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.ne...osaurus.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20121212142822 *

*This statement is not the least bit true.


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Based on Roger's post, I just ordered the Alden Chukkas in Kudu from TSM.

I usually size 1/2 size down on Barrie last shoes, and my PTBs and LWBs fit very well in 9.5 (I'm 10D on the Brannock). Hopefully it works the same with these chukkas, as I know they can be more difficult to tighten with only the 2 pairs of eyelets.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Those should prove to be about as indestructible as chukkas get - enjoy!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Another pair of Loake chukkas.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...and may they prove to be as comfortable on the foot, as they are pleasing to the eye! :thumbs-up:


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Eagle. :beer:

I had to stop myself buying (yet) another pair in 'olive' colour. I think 3 pairs (tan, berry and brown) are probably quite enough...for the time being.


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

Suddenly I feel like buying some Chukkas! Great looks everyone.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, those chocolate brown Loakes are pretty sweet!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Wow, those chocolate brown Loakes are pretty sweet!


Thanks Roger. :beer:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I've just ordered this pair through a GMTO over yonder. Enzo Bonafe model 3403MOD in beautiful Tarnsjo Oak grain. As ever, waiting will be the hardest part.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

Brooks Brothers has an Allen Edmonds-made chukka in football grain leather that I really like...but out of stock in my size. The Patriot loafer in football grain is defunct too...I like the idea of the football grain but it looks like I missed the boat. 

I have been thinking about the Red Wing Heritage Beckman chukka too...


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

You're all a bad influence 

Going to pull the trigger on AE's Dundee 2.0 in snuff suede:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RogerP said:


> Well I've just ordered this pair through a GMTO over yonder. Enzo Bonafe model 3403MOD in beautiful Tarnsjo Oak grain. As ever, waiting will be the hardest part.


Another stunningly handsome pair for your collection! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health. As for the waiting, consider it as an exquisitely painful form of foreplay, as you contemplate the consummation of a new love! LOL.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ :beer:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

cellochris said:


> You're all a bad influence
> 
> Going to pull the trigger on AE's Dundee 2.0 in snuff suede:


The Dundee is always an excellent choice - well done.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Well I've just ordered this pair through a GMTO over yonder. Enzo Bonafe model 3403MOD in beautiful Tarnsjo Oak grain. As ever, waiting will be the hardest part.


As beautiful a chukka as I've ever seen! Similar enough in look to my Barker Orkneys in cherry grain, but unquestionably more elegant. I'm awaiting a pair of Vass cordovan chukkas in bordeaux that I purchased while in Budapest; might give your EB boots a bit of competition!


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

RogerP said:


> The Dundee is always an excellent choice - well done.


Thanks Roger - looking forward to seeing pics of your EBs once they come in!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> As beautiful a chukka as I've ever seen! Similar enough in look to my Barker Orkneys in cherry grain, but unquestionably more elegant. I'm awaiting a pair of Vass cordovan chukkas in bordeaux that I purchased while in Budapest; might give your EB boots a bit of competition!


Ooh I bet those will be SWEET!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice add Roger. Looking forward to seeing the pics when they arrive. :beer:



cellochris said:


> You're all a bad influence
> 
> Going to pull the trigger on AE's Dundee 2.0 in snuff suede:


Congrats. :beer:

I'm sure it's written in the T&Cs for the website that we can't be held responsible for purchases made 'under the influence'. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the Crockett and Jones Brecon chukka? Appears to be an exceptional dark brown grain boot.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Crockett and Jones Brecon chukka? Appears to be an exceptional dark brown grain boot.


I haven't seen that one in person but I do like what I have seen and handled of the C&J lineup.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> I haven't seen that one in person but I do like what I have seen and handled of the C&J lineup.


Maybe I'll visit the C&J shop in Manhattan this fall, just to get my paws familiar with their products...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm tempted by the new EB from Skoak, but just booked a river cruise from Budapest to Prague for next June. With 3 days in Budapest I know I'll find something tempting at Vass or Buday. So I'm keeping my options open.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Happy shopping when the time comes.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I was trolling the bay tonight and found a pair of NIB Red Wing Beckman Chukkas in my size, for $125. They're black, I would have preferred one of the other colors like cigar or black cherry, but for the price I figure I can treat them as a cheap foray into Red Wing ownership, and beat them up at work over the winter...I sell cemetery property and prearranged funerals, and spend a lot of time on the grounds. I'm excited!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ given the occupation, I think they're perfect.


----------



## tdiddy (Feb 22, 2009)

My first pair of Chukkas (and first suede) I ordered back at the start of this thread finally arrived! The color looks much nicer in person than I thought it would, quite pleased overall. Now trying to source a good protective spray that won't change the color before west coast rain kicks in.

FWIW I tried Carmina's regular post to Canada instead of DHL and the duty/taxes were nearly identical, but the wait was a painful 2 weeks more


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

tdiddy said:


> My first pair of Chukkas (and first suede) I ordered back at the start of this thread finally arrived! The color looks much nicer in person than I thought it would, quite pleased overall. Now trying to source a good protective spray that won't change the color before west coast rain kicks in.
> 
> FWIW I tried Carmina's regular post to Canada instead of DHL and the duty/taxes were nearly identical, but the wait was a painful 2 weeks more


The one and only:

Tarrago Nano-Protector

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U47QBY/


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> ^ given the occupation, I think they're perfect.


Agreed.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

tdiddy said:


> FWIW I tried Carmina's regular post to Canada instead of DHL and the duty/taxes were nearly identical, but the wait was a painful 2 weeks more


When Canada Post charges duties and taxes they will be the same as that collected by a courier (minus the brokerage fees). But with post, you stand at least a chance of the package sailing through without any duties or taxes charged at all. Couriers will dip into your pocket every single time.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> I'm tempted by the new EB from Skoak, but just booked a river cruise from Budapest to Prague for next June. With 3 days in Budapest I know I'll find something tempting at Vass or Buday. So I'm keeping my options open.


Each company has a retail shop on the same block, so you'll be able to devote more time to improving the Hungarian economy!


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

RogerP said:


> The Dundee is always an excellent choice - well done.


Shell Dundees appear to be gone from the AE site. What a bummer! I was hoping to get the brown one during the upcoming sale.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I wonder if you can still order a shell Dundee through a sales associate. It's worth a try.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

mreams99 said:


> I wonder if you can still order a shell Dundee through a sales associate. It's worth a try.


I'm almost sure you can. The question will be whether you could get it on sale that way - and I'm less sure on that score.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Well I've just ordered this pair through a GMTO over yonder. Enzo Bonafe model 3403MOD in beautiful Tarnsjo Oak grain. As ever, waiting will be the hardest part.


For once, and probably the only time, I am ahead of RogerP . I was in the original group for this chukka. Still waiting for mine to arrive, though.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Boss!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I just saw these posted on the G&G Facebook page. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Roger, isn't it about time to break out the Unofficial boot thread or the Boot Lover's thread (or whatever you called it).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> I just saw these posted on the G&G Facebook page. Absolutely beautiful.


Those look very Roger worthy and that is not an easy standard to meet.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Roger, isn't it about time to break out the Unofficial boot thread or the Boot Lover's thread (or whatever you called it).


You know I thought we had one and I was going to add to it but for the life of me I can't find it. My search-fu is weak. :redface:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Those look very Roger worthy and that is not an easy standard to meet.


Thank you kindly. I don't need this kind of temptation in combination with G&G waiving their MTO fees in celebration of their 10th anniversary. I have little enough discipline as is.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> Thank you kindly. I don't need this kind of temptation in combination with G&G waiving their MTO fees in celebration of their 10th anniversary. I have little enough discipline as is.


Waiving their MTO fees, almost making you foolish not to buy them . At least that's the type of thing I tell myself when I want to buy something I don't really need. And if that fails, I can always fall back on the "life is short" one. I left "need" in clothing a long time ago - now it's all just "want and fun." And, heck, what's wrong with want and fun.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

The RogerP/Enzo Bonafe chukka:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow it looks so much more dressy with the dark brown laces. I mean, I knew it would, but the difference is really dramatic.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Wow it looks so much more dressy with the dark brown laces. I mean, I knew it would, but the difference is really dramatic.


I was surprised that such a small change would really have that effect. I really like the braided laces and think they were great for summer when everything is just inherently more casual. But it was time for the dark brown laces.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

RogerP said:


> I just saw these posted on the G&G Facebook page. Absolutely beautiful.


Leffot has these though the pic above is certainly better representative of just how pretty these can be.

https://leffot.com/shop/index.php/shoes/gaziano-girling/arran-vintage-oak.html


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

New navy grain offering from Justin Fitzpatrick. Oh.... my..... :eek2:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Though I don't know how I feel about navy shoes I can certainly appreciate them. Justin did a nice job with those for sure.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I've got to stop reading these posts. Do you guys know what you've cost me in the last 2 weeks?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> I've got to stop reading these posts. Do you guys know what you've cost me in the last 2 weeks?


Did you take advantage of the G&G MTO fee waiver? It ends on the 15th. Just sayin'


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Can I see if the Galway fits before you send me off chasing more?

BOOTS? I DONT NEED NO MORE STINKING BOOTS!









You CAN have too many shoes


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Hahaha. I'm just enjoying talking about shoes.

I am anxiously awaiting your impression of the Galway though.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

If it turns out to really be a U.S. 9, do you want it? Now's your chance to take the navy plunge. The water is quite warm once you jump in.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The only think stopping me from getting the navy grain chukkas is that I already have navy suede chukkas. #firstworldproblems

I actually like these grain ones a bit better.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> If it turns out to really be a U.S. 9, do you want it? Now's your chance to take the navy plunge. The water is quite warm once you jump in.


Those Galways are all you. I need something in the burgundy family before I'm ready for navy. Plus, I'm more of a 10 US.


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

RogerP said:


> New navy grain offering from Justin Fitzpatrick. Oh.... my..... :eek2:


Wow, great looking shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Egad...
I must stop looking at those grained, navy Chukkas. Tempting!


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

If those navy grain chukkas were made by Allen Edmonds, I'd have to get them. I have a hard time getting proper fitting shoes in my 13B size, and my choices are pretty limited.
(That's a good thing, according to my wallet!)


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

RogerP said:


> The only think stopping me from getting the navy grain chukkas is that I already have navy suede chukkas. #firstworldproblems
> 
> I actually like these grain ones a bit better.


Navy shoes have a special place in my heart, too. 3 years ago, navy suede was my unicorn. Then I got some AE McAllisters MTO and thought I was all set.

Then 2 years ago I saw pictures on SF of some navy she'll MacNeils, and blue cordovan longwings became my white whale. Last February I took delivery of my lovely Carmina navy she'll LWB and was happy for two months until I saw a navy grain Lobb William on Bespoke-England. That's where I had to stop myself. It's hard enough finding occasions to work in two different pairs of blue shoes. A third would just be overkill.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Not to be an instigator, but it's OK to have three pair of navy shoes; perhaps a pair of smooth calf navy MacNeils, a pair of suede navy AE Wing Tips (can't remember the design name and I'm not walking all the way to the closet to refresh my memory) and a pair of Rancourt navy Beef-roll Penny Loafers. Life is good and more navy shoes just make it better! LOL. 

PS: Gotta say, those navy grain Chukkas of RogerP have me thinking a fourth pair of Navies may actually be the perfect number to have in one's rotation! :devil:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Not to be an instigator, but it's OK to have three pair of navy shoes; perhaps a pair of smooth calf navy MacNeils, a pair of suede navy AE Wing Tips (can't remember the design name and I'm not walking all the way to the closet to refresh my memory) and a pair of Rancourt navy Beef-roll Penny Loafers. Life is good and more navy shoes just make it better! LOL.
> 
> PS: Gotta say, those navy grain Chukkas of RogerP have me thinking a fourth pair of Navies may actually be the perfect number to have in one's rotation! :devil:


I'd hate to have only 3 pairs of navy shoes


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Resistance is futile. I've decided navy grain is a must. In order to avoid close replication of my navy suede chukkas, I think I will order navy grain derby boots from Vass. I've always had a thing for navy grain Conistons, so these will serve to scratch that itch.

Eagle someone should definitely grab those JF grain chukkas, and that someone should definitely be you. :cool2:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

And yes, this would make my fourth pair of navy footwear. Seems like a good number to me!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> And yes, this would make my fourth pair of navy footwear. Seems like a good number to me!


Are you going through Jeeves or Ascot for this pair?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Are you going through Jeeves or Ascot for this pair?


Probably through our local chap - Jok of GTA shoeshine.

I do have another Vass order through Jeeves and have happily worked with Ascot on a few orders.

Yes, I have a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Probably through our local chap - Jok of GTA shoeshine.
> 
> I do have another Vass order through Jeeves and have happily worked with Ascot on a few orders.
> 
> Yes, I have a problem. :biggrin:


I'm not sure what type of grain leather that Vass normally has but Jeeves is about to buy a bunch of leather from an Italian leather merchant that Notch has found. That leather is the basis for those GMTO's he is running on the other forum but he has to buy more leather than is needed for those. In order to use all of that leather he is willing to get some leather for other folks to for shoes that they want. Along those lines, it appears that there is an interesting navy Inca grain leather swatch if you were curious about something a little different than the standard leather from Vass.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers - I'll look into it.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Next time navy grain appears in Meermin's MTO page on the Elton last, I'm in...


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

mreams99 said:


> If those navy grain chukkas were made by Allen Edmonds, I'd have to get them. I have a hard time getting proper fitting shoes in my 13B size, and my choices are pretty limited.
> (That's a good thing, according to my wallet!)


I feel you. I'm a size 15. The selection is VERY limited.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

My Galway made 4 navy. I guess I'm adequately outfitted now.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> My Galway made 4 navy. I guess I'm adequately outfitted now.


So when can we expect details/pics/reviews/comparisons on the Galway?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

After it stops raining in Jersey.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I came across this pair in a random web search. I have absolutely no info about them other than the obvious: they are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Corthay?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

RogerP said:


> I came across this pair in a random web search. I have absolutely no info about them other than the obvious: they are stunningly beautiful.


They are being advertised on this website


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

RogerP said:


> I came across this pair in a random web search. I have absolutely no info about them other than the obvious: they are stunningly beautiful.


Those are a pair of test/fitting boots by Antonio Meccariello. They belong to SF member Thunder_March. You should see the final pair!!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Holy smokes - that was a TEST pair????


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Holy smokes - that was a TEST pair????


Yes, my good sir. AM's test shoes are fully finished and Goodyear welted. 100% wearable.

I'm surprised you haven't explored Antonio's work yet. Spend some time on his Instagram or on the SF thread and you'll fall in love.


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here they are in action:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEf8EGXSVk6/

And here is the final Argentum handwelted pair in willow calf:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BI7Dfc2glsv/


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Antonio makes some incredible looking shoes. I believe he posts on Instagram quite a bit and ThunderMarch has very good things to say about them. I emailed Antonio about his country boots (another Galway look a like) and they are very fairly priced. The sizing scares me though and ThunderMarch mentions Antonio's shoes have somewhat of a low instep.

Here's his website:

https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Just outstanding work. Thanks, gents.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Chukkas have 2-3 pairs of eyelets.
But what about....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. 
At one point, Alden was calling that design a George Boot, but it dos look a lot like a buckled chukka might look!


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

So now I have ANOTHER shoe brand I really like the look of and the explanation of their RTW versus GYW makes me really want a pair.

450 Euros, holy crap!










CLTesquire said:


> Antonio makes some incredible looking shoes. I believe he posts on Instagram quite a bit and ThunderMarch has very good things to say about them. I emailed Antonio about his country boots (another Galway look a like) and they are very fairly priced. The sizing scares me though and ThunderMarch mentions Antonio's shoes have somewhat of a low instep.
> 
> Here's his website:
> 
> https://www.meccarielloshoes.it/


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

Thanks RogerP for this post. Here is my contribution. My Alden Navy Chromexcel chukka from Alden in Barrie last. Bought this from my trusted retailer in NYC.


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

Here's another one from Alden. A dark brown suede chukka in Leydon last. Pardon for the picture and the discoloration on the edge after applying anti-water repellant on the suede.

I also paired this with chinos and navy blazer on certain occasions. Very versatile shoes.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

It seems that some shoe companies are referring to these as monkstrap chukkas. (Alden calls theirs the George boot.)

Is this chukka blasphemy?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Not at all, IMHO. Herring Shoes offers a double buckle chukka design that's got me losing sleep at night. I guess, if I ever want to get a good night's sleep, the smart thing to do would be to just go ahead and buy the pair! LOL.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Those Antonio Meccariello chukkas look incredible!

Just ordered my first pair of chukkas last week, jumped in on the Massdrop x AE collaboration and was able to snag some in chocolate suede. Supposed to ship mid-December, super excited


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Alden can, I suppose, call their designs anything they like. However, this is a George Boot. As is this https://www.messdress.com/sanders-sanders-black-patent-1214817.html












Even foreign shoe makers, like these people know that the George Boot is a British army uniform style


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

My Massdrop X Allen Edmonds suede chukkas came in earlier this week. Here they are next to my Alden Brown Kudus:



Much sleeker than the Aldens. A bit snug in the toe box, but they're unlined/unstructured and the suede is so soft it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

While these are not nearly as sleek and refined as some of the more artful expressions in this thread, they are classic chukkas with a twist:





















These are my newest addition.

Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan Chukkas.

Happy Friday!


----------



## tdiddy (Feb 22, 2009)

As a chukka newbie I have a quick question about fit. I have the same size/last on my carminas as oxford shoes, but notice that the chukkas have a small amount of slippage around the heel when wearing dress socks (not as noticeable if wearing thicker socks) They are also a bit loose around the ankles, and my feet don't feel quite as secure in them as in the oxfords. Is this normal? Or perhaps my ankles are small for my feet?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> While these are not nearly as sleek and refined as some of the more artful expressions in this thread, they are classic chukkas with a twist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watchman, I don't know where you find these rare shell pieces but congrats and they look great. Barrie last?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> Watchman, I don't know where you find these rare shell pieces but congrats and they look great. Barrie last?


Thank You Sir.

They are rare indeed. Almost Unicorn status. It has been years since Alden has done any Ravello runs and I am unaware of any at the moment or in the near future.

They are Barrie Last.

Thanks.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

CLTesquire said:


> Watchman, I don't know where you find these rare shell pieces but congrats and they look great. Barrie last?


He is connected with the NSA, and every time a website has rare shell for sale, they alert him. Your taxpayer dollars at work


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

StephenRG said:


> He is connected with the NSA, and every time a website has rare shell for sale, they alert him. Your taxpayer dollars at work


Ha, ha...I always knew you were a conspiracy theorist. :biggrin:

The truth is that I met this random chap last year who has a seemingly endless cache of rarities from around the world.

I have been a member of Foraworld for awhile now and I have established connections from all corners of the globe.

Furthermore, this particular pair is rather old. NOS if you will. This shade of Ravello has not been around for awhile now.

Thanks and I'm glad you enjoy them.


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

My chukka collection:










ALlen Edmonds Dundee 2.0 in Loden suede, Allen Edmonds Dundee 2.0 with Dainite soles, Red Wing Beckman, Nordstrom 1901's in suede (x3), Dr. Martins Sawyer.

A close-up of the AE's:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A visually impressive collection, for sure. Would you rate them to be equally comfortable on the foot.or do you have favorites? May you long wear them and only in good health.


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A visually impressive collection, for sure. Would you rate them to be equally comfortable on the foot.or do you have favorites? May you long wear them and only in good health.


Thank you for your kind words.

I can't pick just one - probably why I ended up with so many of them. I didn't really need the loden Dundees, but knew I'd hate myself if I passed them up. Suede chukkas always feel great, right out of the box.


----------



## uansari1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi everyone...so many beautiful boots in this thread! I was hoping that someone could enlighten me on the chukka. Specifically, I'm looking for my first pair of chukka boots to add to my fledgling collection and was hoping to get advice on whether to go with a suede or tanned leather upper. Currently looking at RL Saunders in either burnished brown calf or snuff suede, but would love to hear everyone's suggestion for a versatile first pair that work with trousers and jeans. I'm also a fan of C&J and AE (as are so many others on the forum), and am trying to stick to something under $500 if that matters. 

Thanks!


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

uansari1 said:


> Hi everyone...so many beautiful boots in this thread! I was hoping that someone could enlighten me on the chukka. Specifically, I'm looking for my first pair of chukka boots and was hoping to get advice on whether to go with a suede or tanned leather upper. Currently looking at RL Saunders in either burnished brown calf or snuff suede, but would love to hear everyone's suggestion for a versatile first pair that work with trousers and jeans. I'm also a fan of AE (as are so many others on the forum), and am trying to stick to something under $500 if that matters.
> 
> Thanks!


Suede or tanned leather?
Yes!
Why take an "or" when you can have an "and"?


----------



## uansari1 (Apr 13, 2014)

mreams99 said:


> Suede or tanned leather?
> Yes!
> Why take an "or" when you can have an "and"?


I love the sentiment my fellow Ohioan, but one step at a time! 

Realistically, I'll have both eventually, but wanted to start with whatever is most versatile and can be worn with denim.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

uansari1 said:


> Hi everyone...so many beautiful boots in this thread! I was hoping that someone could enlighten me on the chukka. Specifically, I'm looking for my first pair of chukka boots to add to my fledgling collection and was hoping to get advice on whether to go with a suede or tanned leather upper. Currently looking at RL Saunders in either burnished brown calf or snuff suede, but would love to hear everyone's suggestion for a versatile first pair that work with trousers and jeans. I'm also a fan of C&J and AE (as are so many others on the forum), and am trying to stick to something under $500 if that matters.
> 
> Thanks!





uansari1 said:


> I love the sentiment my fellow Ohioan, but one step at a time!
> 
> Realistically, I'll have both eventually, but wanted to start with whatever is most versatile and can be worn with denim.


I personally started with calf. I've got a few chukkas now, with my eyes on suede for the next pair. I think you'd be OK starting with either.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

IMO and that of others here, a chocolate brown suede chukka in a sleek last is about as versatile a shoe as you can get.



uansari1 said:


> I love the sentiment my fellow Ohioan, but one step at a time!
> 
> Realistically, I'll have both eventually, but wanted to start with whatever is most versatile and can be worn with denim.


----------



## Mr.Inappropriate (Nov 21, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> I've realized that split toes, and chukkas are my favorite types of footwear. Chukkas are just so versatile. Here are my Chukkas, and two of them I would not think twice about wearing with cuffed chino's or even a blazer.
> 
> Shaver, you may want to look at Carmina for Chukka's like my snuff suede ones pictured here.
> I know the Tanker boot is not a chukka this is just the best representation of my chukkas that I had available.


I know this is a chukka thread but those split toe boots might be the nicest boots here.


----------



## Dannyboy005 (Apr 28, 2016)

Great thread gentlemen. Here's my only pair of chukkas - AE Dundee in dark brown shell cordovan.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Maiden Voyage of the Alden Ravello Chukkas:










Thanks


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Spectacular Alden's! Where did you acquire them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

swils8610 said:


> Spectacular Alden's! Where did you acquire them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I procured them from a fellow in Massachusetts that has many rarities just hanging around his house BNIB that he does not wear. Some real gems.

Thanks.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Real Ravello is such a fantastic shade.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Eventually I have succumbed and scratched this particular itch. A pair of Herring 'Dune' are in the post. A classic desert boot style - if I find them to my taste then the Loake 'Pimlico' may very well follow shortly. Please expect pics anon.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I picked up a pair of AE 2nds recently. No laces. AE sent a pair. The soles are marked BB, but the interior has an AE logo. I didn't know AE made shoes for BB. They're very nice leather.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

tda003 said:


> I picked up a pair of AE 2nds recently. No laces. AE sent a pair. The soles are marked BB, but the interior has an AE logo. I didn't know AE made shoes for BB. They're very nice leather.


They've been doing it for some time.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sure it's been that same time since I checked. My last two pair from BB were when Alden made shoes for them.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

tda003 said:


> I'm sure it's been that same time since I checked. My last two pair from BB were when Alden made shoes for them.


Alden still makes shoes for BB also. The Peal and Company shoes are made by a couple of English manufacturers. BB sources from quite a few different manufacturers for a lot of their inventory.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

My first cordovans were from BB. I like the welting around the heel Alden did for BB tassel loafers. I still have those, from around 1986 and they still look good.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Eventually I have succumbed and scratched this particular itch. A pair of Herring 'Dune' are in the post. A classic desert boot style - if I find them to my taste then the Loake 'Pimlico' may very well follow shortly. Please expect pics anon.


Congrats! I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Marvellous service from Herring as ever - even including a free suede brush.

I concede that I was initially reticent, having worn closed throat shoes for so many years, fearing that the desert boots might be a shade too casual for my solemn demeanour. However, freshly converted, I believe that these are a handsome addition to my wardrobe and the ideal companion to my beloved Harrington.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Looking very sharp, Shaver.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks great, Shaver! Now you'll need to venture into suede chukkas. I know you enjoy Loake shoes, so the Pimlico, Kempton, or Herring Gosforth II (a Loake product) should be next on your list...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Looks great, Shaver! Now you'll need to venture into suede chukkas.


Those look suede to me.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

FLMike said:


> Those look suede to me.


They are, but they're desert boots, not classic chukkas, in which Shaver has previously expressed an interest...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Praise from two of my favourite members is much appreciated, thank you Mike and Tiger.

The Pimlico was under consideration but I opted for a less painful outlay just in case I found that I regretted the purchase. I am fairly happy with the quantity and variety of shoes I own currently but when these Dunes expire I image that they will be replaced with the Pimlico.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A handsome pair, Shaver, and you wear them very well indeed.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Today was a great day for my vintage Pedwin "Lotus" chukkas.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

RogerP said:


> A handsome pair, Shaver, and you wear them very well indeed.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

mreams99 said:


> Today was a great day for my vintage Pedwin "Lotus" chukkas.


A most pleasing, accomplished even, pairing of complimentary colours.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Shaver said:


> A most pleasing, accomplished even, pairing of complimentary colours.


Thank you.
It was actually your picture yesterday that sparked the inspiration for this pairing.


----------



## M635_Guy (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm trying to be patient waiting for the Allen Edmonds x MassDrop chukkas. I went a little nuts and ordered the chocolate and the snuff...


----------



## Peppercorn78 (Aug 2, 2014)

M635_Guy said:


> I'm trying to be patient waiting for the Allen Edmonds x MassDrop chukkas. I went a little nuts and ordered the chocolate and the snuff...


You won't be disappointed, my man!! Out of my 11 pairs of AE, they're definitely the highest quality.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

This morning I happened to be in Sunningdale, a small town I haven't been to in years, and walking past a shop I spotted an array of Cheaney shoes in the window, all on sale. Had to go in to investigate.

Last pair of Jackie III R chukka boots in my size, and knocked down from £325 to £95, well I couldn't pass them up.
Checking the Cheaney website when back home, I see they've gone up to £330, and are not in the current Cheaney summer sale.

Putting them away until the leaves start falling.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A very handsome pair of Chukka Boots and purchased at an incredibly good price. Odradek, my friend, may you long wear those works of leather art and may you do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A very handsome pair of Chukka Boots and purchased at an incredibly good price. Odradek, my friend, may you long wear those works of leather art and may you do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


Thank you.
A cooler day today with a bit of drizzly rain, so they got an outing sooner than expected.
Very comfortable, right out of the box.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Odradek said:


> Thank you.
> A cooler day today with a bit of drizzly rain, so they got an outing sooner than expected.
> Very comfortable, right out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 17271


Those look great!


----------



## Adelstensfostre (Sep 4, 2016)

The Jackies are perhaps my favourite chukkas and perhaps the most comfortable boots I've encountered right from the get go. They're not quite at the level of the C&J Brecons in terms of leather quality, but the value for money and comfort (initial and continued) makes up for that. I own two pairs and suspect I may end up with two more, one each of Cheaney's current offerings.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Thank you.
> A cooler day today with a bit of drizzly rain, so they got an outing sooner than expected.
> Very comfortable, right out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 17271


Very nice pick-up!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Odradek those look terrific - love the grain. And a heck of a bargain as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

RogerP said:


> Odradek those look terrific - love the grain. And a heck of a bargain as well. Enjoy!


Thanks everyone.
Ended up wearing them all day Saturday. Very comfortable, and yes, a great deal.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm always going on about the tremendous versatility of the chukka boot, so allow me to offer an example. On a recent 4 day trip, my Bonafes were my _sole_ footwear choice and served admirably in multiple roles from fine dining (sport coat, no tie) to alpine hiking (below). Sure, I could easily have worn 5 or 6 different pairs of shoes over the same time and for the same occasions, but I wanted to travel light with no checked bags and shoes take up a lot of space.

Sometimes it's worth getting your boots good and dusty:

To enjoy and epic view:

And buried under all that dust are a pair of chukkas by Enzo Bonafe:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Marvellous!

In a completely unrelated matter (and here I feel as if a footwear newbie) my own desert boots, after a fair few wears, have developed a squeak. I am at a loss to readily identify the source - the soles are secure, the fit is perfect - but the crepe soles are smooth now: could this be the cause? If so then what is the remedy?


----------



## Domnul (Oct 24, 2014)

Do your shoes only squeak on smooth surfaces, such as tile? If so, the soles may be the culprit. A crepe sole itself shouldn't cause a squeak on carpeting or a rug. Insoles can also cause a squeak rubbing against the leather inner sole. I would guess it's leather rubbing against leather; possibly the quarter rubbing against the vamp or the tongue. In that event, anything to decrease the friction of leather on leather should help: talc, wax, petroleum jelly, or shoe conditioner are possibilities. Identifying the problem area is sometimes difficult, though.


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

Charles Tyrwhitt's offering. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Shaver I'm afraid that on the rare occasions I have experienced intermittent shoe squeak, the cause has been difficult to identify and the remedy elusive. 

I once tried swapping out a different pair of trees that filled the volume of the shoes more completely. This seemed to work for a while, but the squeak did eventually return.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

kendallr88 said:


> Charles Tyrwhitt's offering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that saddle tan shade very much.


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

RogerP said:


> I like that saddle tan shade very much.


Thank you, my next pair is to find a darker pair of Chukkas, or even suede, for more versatility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> ...And buried under all that dust are a pair of chukkas by Enzo Bonafe:


 1) Love the multiple shots and the "smart" packing for a trip. I have't done anything but carry-on for over twenty years now and have used leather Chukkas and Converse Chuck Taylors (they compress very nicely in a carry-on bag) to get me through many trips (as they cover me from working out, to mild hiking, to dressing up and everything in between).

2) Those are freakin' beautiful boots. The laces are just an added sartorial sparkle.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Cheers my man. I actually really dig those laces but they are starting to show predictable wear - no way to clean them of accumulated dirt and shoe polish as they are not removable (short of cutting them off). I'll probably soon swap to the alternate set that came with the boots (same shade as the uppers) but I will miss the contrast.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Great thread! I have one pair, an AE Dundee in burgundy shell. They are about 2.5 years old and I'm constantly reaching for them due to their versatility.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Terrific choice and really nice pics.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, Roger!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Cheers my man. I actually really dig those laces but they are starting to show predictable wear - no way to clean them of accumulated dirt and shoe polish as they are not removable (short of cutting them off). I'll probably soon swap to the alternate set that came with the boots (same shade as the uppers) but I will miss the contrast.


Any chance you can order replacements from Enzo Bonafe of the ones in there now? Shame to lose that extra zip.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Yes, I'm sure I could ask Skoak to request a replacement set for me. I don't think I could hope for those matching leather tabs at the ends of the laces, though - those are clearly stitched / epoxied in place after the boots are laced. Maybe a local cobbler could make that happen at my end.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ well worth the effort - they do make a difference.


----------



## Domnul (Oct 24, 2014)

Roger, out of curiosity, how far did you hike in the chukkas?


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

Felt cold enough for some lightweight flannel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Domnul said:


> Roger, out of curiosity, how far did you hike in the chukkas?


Not sure to tell you the truth - I think my daughter tracked it on an app. I was more interested in the altitude than the distance. And I have to say that walking over hilly terrain at ~ 8000 ft is a lot harder than it looks!

I was very glad of the double Dainite soles. Lots of rocks, shale and gravel were underfoot and would have chewed up leather in a hurry.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

I picked these up week before last:









JFitzpatrick Ballard III in snuff suede. They dropped to $195 in the end of season sale and I couldn't be happier with the quality and fit. Sorry for the crappy cellphone picture, we never picked up a replacement for the camera when it died last year.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The Ballards are a fine choice. I need more suede chukkas in my life.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

RogerP said:


> Shaver I'm afraid that on the rare occasions I have experienced intermittent shoe squeak, the cause has been difficult to identify and the remedy elusive.
> 
> I once tried swapping out a different pair of trees that filled the volume of the shoes more completely. This seemed to work for a while, but the squeak did eventually return.





Domnul said:


> Do your shoes only squeak on smooth surfaces, such as tile? If so, the soles may be the culprit. A crepe sole itself shouldn't cause a squeak on carpeting or a rug. Insoles can also cause a squeak rubbing against the leather inner sole. I would guess it's leather rubbing against leather; possibly the quarter rubbing against the vamp or the tongue. In that event, anything to decrease the friction of leather on leather should help: talc, wax, petroleum jelly, or shoe conditioner are possibilities. Identifying the problem area is sometimes difficult, though.


I suspect very much that it is the sole which is responsible and resultant of the smoothing engendered by repeated wear. I have tried scuffing the sole on gravel but the crepe is rather resistant to abrasion in this manner. I may well dribble some superglue onto the smoothest areas in the expectation that this added traction may ameliorate this annoying development.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Shaver said:


> ^ Marvellous!
> 
> In a completely unrelated matter (and here I feel as if a footwear newbie) my own desert boots, after a fair few wears, have developed a squeak. I am at a loss to readily identify the source - the soles are secure, the fit is perfect - but the crepe soles are smooth now: could this be the cause? If so then what is the remedy?


I can think of two possibilities:
1. The more common source seems to leather rubbing against the tongue. This usually goes away as the shoe is worn more. You can also try using some conditioner in that area to lubricate it.
2. I have heard of cases where the stiffener in the heel area rubs against the leather, creating a sqeak. I have not experienced this personally, and I'm not sure what could be done about it since it would be internal to the shoe construction.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Fine chukkas gentlemen. Whats the consensus here on proper way to lace them? I am asking both for 2 and 3 eyelet chukkas.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Never mind, I believe I answered my own question. Looking at the pics and then at Ian's shoelace site I came to the conclusion that most of you are using straight European. Good to know for the 2 pair of Chukkas that arrived yesterday!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Never mind, I believe I answered my own question. Looking at the pics and then at Ian's shoelace site I came to the conclusion that most of you are using straight European. Good to know for the 2 pair of Chukkas that arrived yesterday!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

There are so few eyelets that I have to confess that I don't pay attention to how my chukkas are laced.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally taking the advice I have so often given: dark brown suede chukkas are a must have selection for the shoedrobe. This pair by Carlos Santos on Dainite soles.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

St. C chukkas dressed down.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Some cheapie jcrew ludlows being dressed up at work. I was tired this morning, sought out comfort, and no article of footwear that can be worn to the office is as comfortable as a chukka.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Anyone here have a pair of the herring branded chukkas? How's the fit?


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Just a small update. The JFitzpatrick Ballard IIIs have become my favorite shoes. I wear them with everything and have to force myself to not wear them more than 3 times/week. I can see a chocolate pair in my future at some point, probably Carlos Santos if JFitz doesn't ever offer that color. I also feel the quality of JFitz is a serious grade above everything else I have and will definitely buy more from them.


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Anyone here have a pair of the herring branded chukkas? How's the fit?


The one I have were made in Portugal or Spain, and while the fit overall is nice, I now wish it did not have such an elongated front.


----------



## numbercrunch (Aug 8, 2017)

These are Nordstrom 1901 with rubber soles and questionable but real stitching. My second pair of chukkas, my first was thirty years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Roger and team, is anyone familiar with the brand Marciante?

I am eyeing this ⇩ more causal looking chukka and was hoping someone here had familiarity with the brand or even the shoe? Thank you, FF


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry my friend- I have not heard of them.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

I hope this is the appropriate place to ask this question (as opposed to starting another thread). I need a “casual shoe” to wear with dark jeans and odd wool trousers. My reading would indicate a chukka. Would a dark brown suede chukka fit the bill? I’ve never owned a pair of non-hiking/winter boots, so this is new territory for me. 

Thoughts on Meermin or CS for my first pair? I know Carminas’ Inca fits me, but don’t want to drop $500 on a pair right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ I really think of chukkas more as shoes than boots, but they are certainly appropriate in almost any casual to smart-casual setting. I'd go CS over Meermin. And yes, dark brown suede is an exceptionally versatile version of an already exceptionally versatile shoe / boot.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

PSA - GMTO open to the end of the year on a Bonafe and welted chukka in Utah Gold:


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ I really think of chukkas more as shoes than boots, but they are certainly appropriate in almost any casual to smart-casual setting. I'd go CS over Meermin. And yes, dark brown suede is an exceptionally versatile version of an already exceptionally versatile shoe / boot.


I can't speak to meermin or CS, but I agree 100% that a chukka is what you want. Most versatile shoe out there. Select a pair wisely and it can go with anything from a tshirt and jeans to an odd trouser and sport coat combo.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> I can't speak to meermin or CS, but I agree 100% that a chukka is what you want. Most versatile shoe out there. Select a pair wisely and it can go with anything from a tshirt and jeans to an odd trouser and sport coat combo.


Wisely is going to be the problem. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

never behind said:


> Wisely is going to be the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that's why you buy variations on a theme, and spare the anxiety.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

never behind said:


> Wisely is going to be the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really a problem. It's hard to go wrong with anything from oxblood to burgundy, tan through mid brown to dark brown, in grain, smooth calf, shell or suede.

Black is less versatile in a chukka, and I'd leave green and blue until you have a very well sorted rotation.

Beyond that, you are absolutely spoiled for choice. There isn't a minefield of misadventure for you to navigate.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

My dark brown suede Carlos Santos chukkas arguably sit right in the very middle of the vast field of 'can't go wrong' choices:


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

RogerP said:


> My dark brown suede Carlos Santos chukkas arguably sit right in the very middle of the vast field of 'can't go wrong' choices:


Roger, EB also has a dark brown suede chukka. Is there a reason you chose the CS? I think you have some other EB shoes, do the quality of the suede compare favorably, or was there some other aesthetics that swayed you over? I am looking at a dark brown chukka and am trying to decided. Have a couple of EB, but no CS. I do have a polo suede Carmina chukka if that helps for comparative purposes.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

HeartMD said:


> Roger, EB also has a dark brown suede chukka. Is there a reason you chose the CS? I think you have some other EB shoes, do the quality of the suede compare favorably, or was there some other aesthetics that swayed you over? I am looking at a dark brown chukka and am trying to decided. Have a couple of EB, but no CS. I do have a polo suede Carmina chukka if that helps for comparative purposes.


You can spend anywhere from 300 to 1500 or more on brown suede chukkas. Whether you find value at each price point is ultimately a subjective question, but there is no doubt that there is a diminishing return as you ascend the scale - larger premiums are expended for smaller improvements in quality of material and construction.

Mine wasn't a choice to purchase the CS pair instead of EB, Vass, Edward Green or what have you. The CS pair was available in my size for immediate delivery and served to fill one of the precious few gaps in my rotation. And I'm very happy with the quality for the price.

But with that said, EB suede is certainly nicer, and the hand welted construction superior. St. Crispin's would be nicer still. Both would more / much more costly. CS is probably closest overall to Carmina.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Not really a problem. It's hard to go wrong with anything from oxblood to burgundy, tan through mid brown to dark brown, in grain, smooth calf, shell or suede.
> 
> Black is less versatile in a chukka, and I'd leave green and blue until you have a very well sorted rotation.
> 
> Beyond that, you are absolutely spoiled for choice. There isn't a minefield of misadventure for you to navigate.


Indeed. Hard to screw up a chukka purchase. The other point I'd say is to get leather soled if you intend on dressing them up often.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Indeed. Hard to screw up a chukka purchase. The other point I'd say is to get leather soled if you intend on dressing them up often.


Im looking to wear with trouser/coat (no tie) and dark jeans most often. I'm leaning to a rubber sole.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

